# I Need Rubber Duckies - LOTS OF THEM!



## worthtosee (Jul 2, 2008)

I pee pee my pants and shove rubber duckies up my butt!


----------



## wilbur1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow what a moron you cant wear running shoes and carry a purse at the same time cmon guy get with it


----------



## hunter0f2 (Jul 2, 2008)

Sounds like a Gay little site!!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 2, 2008)

Fox One..........


----------



## SoD Stitch (Jul 2, 2008)

Fox Two . . . .


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 3, 2008)

I never get tired of reading changes the mods make.


----------



## <simon> (Jul 5, 2008)

WTF is with "worthtosee"????

Hidden joke or plain weird?


----------



## Velius (Jul 6, 2008)

The strangest thing I've ever read on this site by far. Anyone got something that can top that?


----------



## Njaco (Jul 6, 2008)

.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jul 6, 2008)

OK NJ i gotta bite.............what about your explosive terds


----------



## evangilder (Jul 6, 2008)

Um, EW!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 7, 2008)

They're free-range, Wilbur.


----------



## Captain Dunsel (Jul 8, 2008)

> They're free-range



And, hopefully, very short range, too!

CD


----------



## Njaco (Jul 8, 2008)




----------

